# convert mg/l to ppm



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

ok i need to convert mg/l to ppm i can find nothing on the net,or i am missing it,but either way it is pissing me off. to be exact 1.5mg/l what is this in ppm????AAARGH


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

They are the same thing, no need to convert: 
1 mg/L = 1 ppm for dilute aqueous solutions. For example, a chlorine concentration of 1.8 mg/L chlorine is equivalent to 1.8 ppm chlorine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> They are the same thing, no need to convert:
> 1 mg/L = 1 ppm for dilute aqueous solutions. For example, a chlorine concentration of 1.8 mg/L chlorine is equivalent to 1.8 ppm chlorine.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> They are the same thing, no need to convert:
> 1 mg/L = 1 ppm for dilute aqueous solutions. For example, a chlorine concentration of 1.8 mg/L chlorine is equivalent to 1.8 ppm chlorine.


well with that being said that is the level of my ammonia at this point.







i thought adding a cycled filter ,gravel,and water would not allow this to happen. i went from 20 gal to 75 gal it was emergency move while setting up 75. i was going to cycle 75 but had to move fish into it due to cracked 20 gal. is this just the ammonia spike ? the fish are not showing adverse signs as of yet.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

sonicrx said:


> They are the same thing, no need to convert:
> 1 mg/L = 1 ppm for dilute aqueous solutions. For example, a chlorine concentration of 1.8 mg/L chlorine is equivalent to 1.8 ppm chlorine.


well with that being said that is the level of my ammonia at this point.







i thought adding a cycled filter ,gravel,and water would not allow this to happen. i went from 20 gal to 75 gal it was emergency move while setting up 75. i was going to cycle 75 but had to move fish into it due to cracked 20 gal. is this just the ammonia spike ? the fish are not showing adverse signs as of yet.
[/quote]

The water doesn't do anything, so that won't help in your cycle. It's probably a combination of losing some existing bacteria that was on the tank itself and stirring up the gravel to release some detrius that was in it allowing the ammonia to spike somewhat. Just do a few more frequent water changes for the first couple of weeks to dilute the ammonia and allow the colony to slowly re-establish itself.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> ok i need to convert mg/l to ppm i can find nothing on the net,or i am missing it,but either way it is pissing me off. to be exact 1.5mg/l what is this in ppm????AAARGH


Right, this is why:

PPM means parts per million,
and because a litre contains million millilitres,
they are the same.

Harry


----------

